# Need ideas and advice to build outdoor rabbit enclosure



## Peoria Area Rescue (Aug 10, 2011)

I am wanting to build a safe rabbit enclosure outside. I'm looking for any ideas and advice! I want rabbits to have access to grass, shelter from weather, protection from predators, and most importantly be able to love the new space. I need it to look as great as it is functional. It needs to have separate areas for rabbits who do not get along with others and easy cleaning access is high priority. Please help me with this project.
Thanks Everyone!
Peoria Area Rescue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 10, 2011)

I think you will get more responses to this in the Housing and Environment forum. I'll move it for you.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## hillrise (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't say that my enclosures are the prettiest, but they're certainly functional. I just make a frame out of 2x2s, with a plywood lid, sometimes one plywood side (for shade from those really angled sun rays), and the bottom and other sides are done with chicken wire which lets the rabbits graze without being able to dig. Mine are about 2 feet by 3 feet and about 3 feet tall, so they're fairly easy to move around (the chicken wire sides help, too, since the holes are big enough for my fingers).


----------

